# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  140 Trilyonluk Köşkü Başbakanın arkadaşı 23 Trilyona almış

## bozok

*140 TRİLYONLUK KüşKü BAşBAKAN'IN ARKADAşI 23 TRİLYONA ALMIş*
** 
 

İstanbul İstinye'deki Toprak Holding'e ait Aslanlı Köşkü'ün satışıyla ilgili odatv.com çeşitli haberler yapmıştı.

Köşkü Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın yakın arkadaşı ve çocuklarının sponsoru Ramsey'in sahibi Remzi Gür 23.8 trilyona satın almıştı.

Toprak Holding bu satışın aslında bir satış değil hediye anlamına geldiğini belirterek konuyu mahkemeye taşıdı ve Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu'nu (TMSF) dava etti. İstanbul 1. Ticaret Mahkemesi'nde 1 Katrilyon 184 trilyon tutarında (yeni parayla 1 milyar 184 milyon TL) tazminat davası açtı.

Köşkün satışı iptal edildi.

Ancak diğer tazminat davaları sürüyor.

Toprak Holding duruşmalara belgeler sundu.

Sözü uzatmadan Toprak Holding'in açıklamasını ve belgelerini alt alta sıralayalım..

*Açıklama şöyle:*

"İlişikte Toprak Holding Hukuk Grubu Başkanlığı’nın Tasarruf Mevduatı Sigorta Fonu’nun (TMSF) satışlarıyla ilgili basın açıklamasını ve 58 ülke’de faaliyette olup, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Başbakanlık üzelleştirme İdaresi’de dahil birçok kuruluşa değerleme hizmeti veren Dünya’nın en büyük ticari gayrimenkul hizmetleri firması Cushman & Wakefield’in İstinye Aslanlı Köşk için yapmış olduğu 140 Milyon TL’lik değerleme raporunu görebilirsiniz. Hatırlanacağı üzere TMSF İstinye Aslanlı Köşk’ü TMSF Başkanı Ahmet Ertürk’ün yakın dostu iş adamı Remzi GüR’ e 23,8 Milyon TL’ye hediye etmiş, Toprak Grubu TMSF’nin bu satışları için yargıya gitmişti.

Ayrıca Toprak Grubu TMSF aleyhine İstanbul 1. Ticaret Mahkemesi’nde 1 Milyar 184 Milyon TL tutarında maddi tazminat davası açmış ve TMSF’nin davalarını geri çek tehditlerine karşı sonuna kadar mücadele edip, hakkını bağımsız Türk yargısında arayacaktır.

Saygılarımızla,

Onur Ertemiz
Toprak Holding A.ş"



*Odatv.com*


*İlgili haberlerimiz için:*
*http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/ i-15685.html*

*http://www.odatv.com/Siyaset/ -14729.html*


*İşte Belgeler*







23 Haziran 2009

----------

